# need help with office 2007



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Not legally... try: http://www.openoffice.org/

It's free.

DM


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

If you are a student, you can get a legal student version for less than half price. There are pirate sites out there, but I do not recommend illegally obtaining software for many reasons. The Open Office is not the same as Excel, Word, Powerpoint, but it is pretty good, and may be perfectly adequate for your needs.


----------



## Handyman4Hire (Feb 9, 2012)

I have used open office and was not happy with the software. Any place online I can get a product code?


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Handyman4Hire said:


> I have used open office and was not happy with the software. Any place online I can get a product code?


Sure there are!
How bad do want your computer to become "compromised/infected"!?!
We don't "Crack" things here - unless it's concrete!
Wrong place!
Sorry!

Wait! I've got a "product code" -
0000-0000-0000-0000
No thanks needed!
Happy "computerizing"! 
Darn it! I just realized - I forgot the last four numbers! (Me Bad!) 
Here's the correct code -
0000-0000-0000-0000-0000
Hope this helps!!!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If you have someone with a .edu email, they can get it through Microsoft's education store http://www.microsoftstore.com/store...parentCategoryID.55981100/categoryID.55981200 Office 2010 for about $99.99.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Sure I have a copy of office proffessional 07 want to buy it, I will sell it to you for a discount.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Good deal but MS Office 2010 (newer) 3 pack:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116856

That's $43 per license. No Access database but includes Word, Excel and PowerPoint.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Jackofall1 said:


> Sure I have a copy of office proffessional 07 want to buy it, I will sell it to you for a discount.


"Jackofall1"
I've got a neighbor who might be interested -
Office Professional is pretty, good!
"PM" me with a price-range!

rossfingal

(I use "Open-Office")


----------



## roasted (Jan 23, 2012)

Before I go into my suggestion, I'd like to say that I do my best to avoid Microsoft and Apple products. I disagree with so many things these companies do, despite the fact both of them have some decent products. I'm kind of a hippie when it comes to technology, which is why I prefer open source software. I have Ubuntu Linux installed on all of my systems and I use Libre Office extensively for work.

I would look into Libre Office as a Microsoft Office replacement. Libre Office is based on Open Office code. Before you scuff, hear me out. Open Office was created by Sun Microsystems, a company that was plagued with poor financial handling yet great ideas and awesome products, such as Open Office, Solaris, etc. Oracle ended up buying out Sun Microsystems, which is like the 3 stooges running the government (oh wait...). It was obvious Oracle didn't give a damn about Open Office (they actually don't give a damn about anything except the act of fattening their own wallet), so they basically ignored its existence. Because Open Office was open source, the world was able to take control. Google, Canonical, Red Hat, and a whole series of other organizations created The Document Foundation. The Document Foundation essentially was able to legally take Open Office code (despite now being owned by Oracle) and develop their own office suite under a new name. In essence, "excuse me, you're doing a piss poor job, so we're going to take over from here. Thanks." Ironically enough, Oracle was invited to The Document Foundation, but they declined last I heard.

Libre Office has gotten more support, bug fixes, downloads, and a stronger following in 1 year than Open Office did in 10 years. I work in a school district. My current job is not my first job in a school district. At my last district, despite hanging on to the bulk of their Windows systems, they began to flirt with Ubuntu and began to kill off Microsoft Office in favor of Google Docs + Libre Office. My current job, an Apple district, is phasing out nearly all Apple gear with Ubuntu laptops and Google Docs + Libre Office. Point is, open source software in no way shape or form suggests "you get what you pay for." Sure, if you need certain macro functionality that you possibly can't live without that MS Office handles fine and Libre Office doesn't handle and you see those few features being warranted @ 150 bucks, have at it. The best tool is a tool that gets the job done, so if MS Office does what you need, unfortunately 150 sounds like the average price. Otherwise, http://www.libreoffice.org/

Everybody's mileage may vary, but personally, I wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Roasted, I use Libri with Ubuntu, but sorry it is lacking, since all that it is, is a distro of Openoffice, which was rolled off of StarOffice. This is a review from 2009 http://www.informationweek.com/news/software/productivity_apps/212201932?pgno=1&queryText=&isPrev=


----------



## roasted (Jan 23, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> Roasted, I use Libri with Ubuntu, but sorry it is lacking, since all that it is, is a distro of Openoffice, which was rolled off of StarOffice. This is a review from 2009 http://www.informationweek.com/news/software/productivity_apps/212201932?pgno=1&queryText=&isPrev=


Do you see the problem here?



gregzoll said:


> This is a review from 2009


In 2009, Libre Office wasn't even thought of. In fact, I don't even think it was until 2010 that the Oracle acquisition was even completed.

Open Office alone EASILY exceeds 95% of users needs when it comes to office productivity software. Easily. Libre Office takes it a step further with more features, more support, and less bugs than what Open Office had.

However, 95% is not 100%, which is why I said in my above response if you need certain functionality, such as certain macros that MS Office handles that Libre Office does not handle, I can't argue with that. It's your money. As I said before, the best tool is the tool that gets the job done. Ubuntu and Open Office (now Libre Office) have been getting all of my work done since 2005.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Not to start an argument, but where are you coming from? Who cares what year Libre came about, or what detractive of StarOffice is better. The original question that the OP asked was regarding their license for MS Office 2k7 expiring, that came with their computer.

Personally, until there is more adoption in the open source market, products like Libre Office/star office/lotus office suite, will always take a back seat to Microsoft's Office Suite. Now of course, with the online options like Google Doc's, and MS's Office 365, there is no need for these products.


----------



## roasted (Jan 23, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> Not to start an argument, but where are you coming from? Who cares what year Libre came about, or what detractive of StarOffice is better. The original question that the OP asked was regarding their license for MS Office 2k7 expiring, that came with their computer.


You're posting a review from 2009 about office suites, which I don't see as being entirely relevant considering the office suite I suggested was developed after 2009... 



> Personally, until there is more adoption in the open source market, products like Libre Office/star office/lotus office suite, will always take a back seat to Microsoft's Office Suite. Now of course, with the online options like Google Doc's, and MS's Office 365, there is no need for these products.


I agree. Open source software is likely to always take a back seat until things speed up and it gets more into the lime light. It's beginning to happen with several organizations, colleges, and school districts in my area. With other organizations, such as the New York Stock Exchange, it's always been a standard. I was only advocating on behalf of Libre Office based on personal experience in regard to the success I've had with it, along with the places I've seen it running live at. In fact, when we were migrating to Libre Office in some of our labs, we were also tinkering with Office 07 over top of Office 03. We had less compatibility issues going from MS Office 03 to Libre than we did MS Office 03 to MS Office 07. Damn...

Anyway, it seemed clear he/she was off-put by the price tag of MS Office. And who wouldn't be? It's expensive stuff. Libre Office is an extremely attractive alternative to it. Besides, what do you have to lose by trying Libre Office first? Try it first, if you're not happy, get MS Office. I just don't want to see people spend money on MS Office only to find out Libre Office would have easily worked fine and they could have saved a few bucks. I have seen some families very hard pressed for cash drop the money on MS Office for their son/daughter's research paper only to find out they could have saved that money for more important things that they truly needed.

About Google Docs/MS 365 vs MS Office/Libre, I hear you there. I personally love Google Docs. While convenient, it's limited. It's kind of like a tablet. Convenient, yet limited. If the original poster wasn't happy with Open Office due to lack of functionality, I was skeptical that Google Docs/MS 365 would have filled that void. That's why at work we use Google Docs + Libre Office. It's a pretty solid 1+2 punch towards accomplishing our office productivity needs, depending on what balance of convenience vs extra functionality you need.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Give the web based Office products time, and they will become more robust. Even the Open Office line has come a long way from its grand father Star Office, which was started by Java. Just give them time. Even Linux has come a long way, that now Ubuntu 11.10x64 is the only OS that I use on my netbook, until the next upgrade. Any documents that I work with, are kept up in the cloud in my box.net account.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I too have been a fan of LibreOffice (and its evolutionary parents) for ages. It is so nice to share cross platforms and it does almost everything my fully updated version of Microsoft Office 2007 does. I do tend to use Excel and Access but just out of habit. MO has always been a clunky, sloppy-welded together assemblage of products, way overpriced, and with only a promise to someday work seamlessly together. I doubt it will happen in my lifetime! I will gladly put up with the small flaws in LO before getting another version of MO.

To the OPs issue though. I got what little bit of software is on this machine that is not free open source mostly at academic pricing so definitely track down a faculty member, staff person or student at MO, fully licensed will be around $90. No manual but that is common these days. 

And scream! It is absurd that software companies dare charge retail customers 2-5 times what they do the academic community. The argument that this is because only 1 in 10 or 20 buy legit copies is nonsense. If it were fairly priced, nobody would race to get pirated copies. MO 2007 and 2010 are readily availed for $5-10 on the streets of NYC and Chicago. 

And to the poster warning against putting pirated software on your machine? Thanks for being blunt about it. It is just plain stupid people and you will pay dearly for thinking you are saving $100 as your machine is so badly infected you lose it or worse yet it is enslaved as a bot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Weird_T_Figure (Feb 2, 2012)

Handyman4Hire said:


> Just purchased a computer and the trial has expired. Went to walmart and the software was 150 bucks! Anyone have any ideas for a more cost effective way of getting office 2007?


Anyone have a cost effective way of buying a brand new Mercedes?

Steal it! Heh.

I don't recommend it, but you could go to Media-whatever-it-is or PIrate Bay or the other Bittorent sites... course then you have no idea what crap you're installing on your computer.

So either use something else or shell out the cash, I'm not sure what you're looking for here.

Maybe you're looking for the Stonecutters magical ring that will help you unlock a cheap way of acquiring Office legally?


----------

